# Hey new guy here,



## 14Aloha (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi, im new here, been cruising around this forum for a little bit and wanted to open an account, a lot of good info here, after being plateaued at the gym for 8 yrs i stepped it up and became a tren lover, just finished my 3rd cycle and loving it, have a long history of kickboxing and kempo, started getting into bodybuilding about 10yrs ago, tattoo artist by trade, hoping to learn as much as i can about body building and meet some cool people.
47
195
5-8"
13% BF


----------



## brazey (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome....


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 31, 2018)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## BadGas (Apr 1, 2018)

Welcome to IMF brother... 

Help and be helped.. 



14Aloha said:


> Hi, im new here, been cruising around this forum for a little bit and wanted to open an account, a lot of good info here, after being plateaued at the gym for 8 yrs i stepped it up and became a tren lover, just finished my 3rd cycle and loving it, have a long history of kickboxing and kempo, started getting into bodybuilding about 10yrs ago, tattoo artist by trade, hoping to learn as much as i can about body building and meet some cool people.
> 47
> 195
> 5-8"
> 13% BF


----------



## Arnold (Apr 3, 2018)

Welcome.


----------



## hupharma (Apr 3, 2018)

welcome friend


----------



## superted (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome mate

Best site - Lots of Veterans always happy to offer and help you out

Now lets go smash some heavy weights around. Come visit me for some free stuff  link in my signature

Peace


----------



## macedog24 (Apr 6, 2018)

On behalf of PuritySourceLabs and MileHighKratom welcome to the forum.

Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------

